# How Many People Have You Kissed?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

How many people have you kissed in a romantic way?


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

15 that I can remember


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zero.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Quite a few from back in my pre madness days when I was a virile youngling :blush


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

i guess kissing myself counts


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible (Apr 3, 2011)

my guess is between 60 and 70 

it's actually kind of a nervous tick for me to make out with people


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

1 person, three times. Hated it


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, I was going to say my parents till I read the poll. So the total stands at zero as of now.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

urrgh. i couldn't tell ya. back in my young and stupid days i would make out with loads of people i barely remember at clubs.

I've only kissed sober once. So my answer is...once. really.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I've only ever kissed one person, one time. It happened around 6 years ago.


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

One. And he only wanted sex. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyD95 (Nov 29, 2016)

The big zero for me. Im 21 and just now figuring out who I really am as a person so I don't really feel bad about never dated, kissed anyone etc... I would have probably regretted my choices of partners. Im just glad that I see now who I am rather than having a mid life crisis over it


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll assume that "Parents don't count" also means "Relatives/non-romantic kisses don't count," in which case my answer is *"I am 35 or older and have never kissed anyone."
*
Somebody posted almost exactly the same thread not that long ago, BTW.


----------



## exol (Jan 22, 2017)

I've only "sincerely" kissed 2, the other 3 or 4 were while being drunk and playing around, it's not that cute.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Yup, sure glad i'm 1 of the 7 out of 45 who's never kissed anybody before...

Hooray...


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Three


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Two.


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

*Not exactly sure but probably close to 30 people. In a romantic way though... just a few. *


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

About 2 times the number I've had sex with.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

5. As far as I know.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

i like pokemanz


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

3 fml


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

0


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zero.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I can only remember 9 people


----------



## pillarsofcreation (Sep 14, 2017)

none


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I cant kiss and tell.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

About 6 maybe? Really, reaaaaaaaaaaaaally long ago, like, so long ago I don't even remember how many exactly lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I said 3, but I think I've kissed 4 people.

To be honest, I'm definitely not confident in my kissing skills. I am hoping to better educate myself in that department.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Zero.

I honestly didn't realise that some people kissed so much. I'd personally reserve kissing for only those whom I felt very close to.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

1 but it was an absolute disaster


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

I've never kissed anyone.


----------



## Luscas (Nov 23, 2017)

3

two girls and one boy


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

I have kissed near around 5 people though one was a forced kiss and i got slapped so hard that even today the sound of that slap knocks my ear drums.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

What a loaded question... do you mean mouth to mouth kissing? Do mouth to cheek kisses count? Neck kisses? What about kissing parts that are considered "private" therefore more intimate?

3 is my count.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Amon said:


> 1


:O


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

1


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Romance/lust = 8 that I can think of. Last time was years ago though


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

For now, zero.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

10


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

3. I don't fall in love easily, and I have trust issues so my number is low because of that and because 2 of them were long-term relationships(5 and 10 years).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm idk.....just one in my adult life so I'll go with that. :laugh:

Hope my future wife will be the last girl I kiss. 

Got me wondering.....will I still be on here when/if I have kids? :um


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

So many

j/k. Very few but I'm not saying.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

None, and that'll probably stay like that.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just the one.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

One.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*born hated*

6 girlfriends

32 employers

nothing lasts

age 25 everything lost


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

7-8 but never had a real girlfriend if that make sense lol


----------



## BOBAH1 (Jun 23, 2017)

one darling girl in first grade on back bench. 20 years ago)


----------



## spotlessmind90 (Dec 29, 2016)

6, but 2 were one offs.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

xxDark Horse said:


> How many people have you kissed in a romantic way?


at my 34 years of age....sadly and quite pathetically Z big FAT NONE, ZERO, ZILCH, NADA, NOTHINGNESS IS ETERNAL!
:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

None.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

SeeMeWhenImInvisible said:


> my guess is between 60 and 70
> 
> it's actually kind of a nervous tick for me to make out with people


This...the nervous tick thing. It's a super-fun anxiety-reducer.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3 + 1 non consensual where they randomly kissed me. So I'll go with 3.


...Why are 1, 3 and 20 or more overrepresented? Curious.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

this has nothing to do with the thread but whats up with white people and them kissing their parents on the mouth? its ****ing weird and disgusting.


----------



## mystery26 (Nov 3, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> this has nothing to do with the thread but whats up with white people and them kissing their parents on the mouth? its ****ing weird and disgusting.


My brother kisses my mom on the mouth sometimes (He's gay) Its always a Loving kiss (Peck) nothing unusual it depends on how they kiss and how long. Peck on the lips never killed anyone you looking way into things they probably not being sexual towards each other. Not a white thing. Very much a ignorant thing to say. #Black-American.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

mystery26 said:


> My brother kisses my mom on the mouth sometimes (He's gay) Its always a Loving kiss (Peck) nothing unusual it depends on how they kiss and how long. Peck on the lips never killed anyone you looking way into things they probably not being sexual towards each other. Not a white thing. Very much a ignorant thing to say. #Black-American.


then your family is just as bad. disgusting. I never said it was sexual its still Disgusting. I dont even hug my mom because I think its too close for comfort. You dont think its weird to kiss your parents on the mouth? then your family probably has an history of incest.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Actually forgot about one, lol.

Selected 3, but it was actually 4.


----------



## Sintuliite (Dec 8, 2017)

Lol, 4. All in one year. My boyfriend cheated on me, so went crazy and kissed 3 more. Most awful part - those 3 were friends ;D


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

0. Never will as well, but that's fine I can live with that.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

KurdishFella said:


> then your family is just as bad. disgusting. I never said it was sexual its still Disgusting. I dont even hug my mom because I think its too close for comfort. You dont think its weird to kiss your parents on the mouth? then your family probably has an history of incest.


Come on Kurdish, pucker up and give me smacker on the lips 

What do Kurdish parents do to their kids? Strap them up ready to go off? 

White people in Sweden may do this, and probably France - but is it a white thing? I wouldn't kiss my mum or my dad. I love them both to bits but kissing on the lips - **** off !! May give my mum a hug, if lets say my grandad died in a horrifc way in front of her but I wouldn't even touch my old man with yours (not that I'd touch yours) in case he slipped the tongue in !!

Aww deary me.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

EarthDominator said:


> 0. Never will as well, but that's fine I can live with that.


Why not? .__.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> Come on Kurdish, pucker up and give me smacker on the lips
> 
> What do Kurdish parents do to their kids? Strap them up ready to go off?
> 
> ...


most people I seen kiss their parents were white but maybe I went a little far saying its just a white thing. 
but anyway my point still stands I find it disgusting . I seen fking people as old as 18 year old still kiss their mom on the lips ... not just on one occasion but multipel.. Im fine with hugging and kissing on cheek to a certain age (even tho I dont do it its just too close for my comfort too much touchy touchy).
Also I seen people kiss their pets on the mouth but thats another subject.....


----------



## mystery26 (Nov 3, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> then your family is just as bad. disgusting. I never said it was sexual its still Disgusting. I dont even hug my mom because I think its too close for comfort. You dont think its weird to kiss your parents on the mouth? then your family probably has an history of incest.


Aww. I feel sorry that you feel uncomfortable giving hugs to family members especially someone who gave you life. Seem to be lacking a little in the nurturing department.

Your comment is still ignorant though its racist at most.

Not condoning incest or racism.

INCEST have been around forever its in all history and genealogy how do think man kind have expand to Billions.
I'm just saying..


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Skygrinder said:


> Why not? .__.


- Not attractive enough
- Not made to be loved by any girl


----------



## Pipestream (Dec 11, 2017)

If on the mouth, then two, though in hindsight, the first one was not romantic at all. More like a huge mistake.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

1.


----------

